# I'm Newww!!!



## naomi (Aug 23, 2011)

Hellow! I'm Ruby.

My best friend says I am a Netherland dwarf but they think I am a x. I have a fluffy white coat and red eyes, which is why friend gave me the name Ruby. I hope I make losts of neww friends.


----------



## megs (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello Ruby!
Harley here!  

Welcome!
I'm a Netherland Dwarf! 

Love to see a picture of you!


Harley 
Sighing out!
:brownbunny


----------



## naomi (Aug 24, 2011)

coool! Thanks for the nice welcome - my first fwend! Mumma has put a pic on her intro section...I'm rather prwoud of it!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello Wuby!

We is neww too!

wet's be fwends!

show us a pucture of wooself and we'll show shome wof us!


----------



## naomi (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello! We can be fwends...yous look just like me!!! but I's have red weyes 

Heres a quick pwic of me...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 24, 2011)

Hwi! I dwo look wike woo except I got black around one eye and the ota eye oes from brown to blue!




Swee?

Then my fwend (we be bonded soon)


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,welcum to the group. We bunnies have lots of fun tawks here.
Benjamin


----------



## naomi (Aug 25, 2011)

Good mornwing, I love the colour around your eyess, looks sooo cute. I am hapwy we r friendss..


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 25, 2011)

I happy we r fwends too


----------



## naomi (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 25, 2011)

what does ur hoomin wook wike?




that's mine, i wove her SWO much!


----------



## MILU (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to everybody new here!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you very much! Your a true friend hotmaildeal


----------



## patchesXmommaXx (Sep 5, 2011)

Hewwo Ruby!
My namez is Patches the Holland Lop buck! Guess what, it's almost my birfday! I'll be turnin' one yearz old! 
My momma's avatar is ME'Z! I wuz bein' a shy wittle fellow that day ... 
Anywayz, wetz be fwiends! I'll be willing to share my yummy snackies with you ...! I have cilantroz, strawberriez, and some yummy celery ! Well, Momma's sayin' it's time for dinnerz! Byez! 
-Patches :bunnydance:


----------

